# Private renting malaga



## Melienks (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi,

Me and my husband just got to malaga 12 days ago. We want to live and work here and are hunting property to rent. It seems like there is nowhere cheap to rent where we want to live- In a radius of 20 min traveling around Torremolinos.
Private renting seems a better option, but we dont know how to find private oners.
Does anyone have some advice on property to rent privately?
Idealy 2 beds for no more than 400 p/m...

Your help would be greately apreciated!

Melienks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Melienks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my husband just got to malaga 12 days ago. We want to live and work here and are hunting property to rent. It seems like there is nowhere cheap to rent where we want to live- In a radius of 20 min traveling around Torremolinos.
> Private renting seems a better option, but we dont know how to find private oners.
> ...


You could try contacting the link on the bottom of my post, they're estate agents in Alhaurin de La Torre, maybe thats perhaps a bit further inland that you'd like, altho the further inland you go the cheaper property tends to be, but dont be afraid of putting in an offer, its a renters market right now????? Or try googling your requirements. I personally wouldnt be keen on private rentals unless you're comfortable with the Spanish way of doing things, the language and all the things you'll need to live here. But you may not have that problem??


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Go into any bar in town and ask the owner who he knows. As Jojo says the place is full of empty apartments. I saw a nice one in Arroyo de la Miel (Minerva or Jupiter) 325 euros for a one bed. Can't see 2 bed being more than 425/450. Thats walking distance to the station and so less than 20 mins to Torremolinos.


----------



## Melienks (Mar 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> You could try contacting the link on the bottom of my post, they're estate agents in Alhaurin de La Torre, maybe thats perhaps a bit further inland that you'd like, altho the further inland you go the cheaper property tends to be, but dont be afraid of putting in an offer, its a renters market right now????? Or try googling your requirements. I personally wouldnt be keen on private rentals unless you're comfortable with the Spanish way of doing things, the language and all the things you'll need to live here. But you may not have that problem??
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,

Thanx for your reply. The link is pretty helpfull and I think we would be able to find a flat. Another thing...I am married to a british man from Nottingham. We were living together in Amsterdam for 2 years. Would it be dificult to regestir and work in spain? My guess is as good as any! We are married and thats why I am under the impression that it would'nt be to hard...?
Any idea?

Melienks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Melienks said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Thanx for your reply. The link is pretty helpfull and I think we would be able to find a flat. Another thing...I am married to a british man from Nottingham. We were living together in Amsterdam for 2 years. Would it be dificult to regestir and work in spain? My guess is as good as any! We are married and thats why I am under the impression that it would'nt be to hard...?
> Any idea?
> ...


As you are married to an EU citizen you should be able to work - however, if you are lucky enough to find work. There is mass unemployment in Spain and its set to get a whole lot worse according to the media!??? However, the one thing I'm finding out about Spain is that its not what you know its who you know, so you need to find some friends here??

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Finding ANY work will be difficult (42% youth unemployment) - just check hundreds of threads. You would have the RIGHT to work here though.


----------



## Melienks (Mar 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> As you are married to an EU citizen you should be able to work - however, if you are lucky enough to find work. There is mass unemployment in Spain and its set to get a whole lot worse according to the media!??? However, the one thing I'm finding out about Spain is that its not what you know its who you know, so you need to find some friends here??
> 
> Jo xx


Yeah, sounds about the same that everybody els is saying... Friends are what I live off! I cant emagine life without friends! Making friends is easy, if they can speak your language ofcorse! We were lucky to meat a few kind strangers on the way but friends would be welcomed! 

I would like to sell my handy work to tourist. Other wise working in social places is a strong point of mine. lol! But I guess, it doesnt matter if there is no work!
I'll servive!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Melienks said:


> But I guess, it doesnt matter if there is no work!
> I'll servive!


If only I had learnt that skill decades ago......


----------



## Melienks (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanx for all your help guys! I am in a bit of a catch 22 situation!
Sitting in a hostel waiting for a card thats being send from SA. Some times poeple do stupid things without thinking. Thats a lesson I had to learn quick and the hard way!
Im panicking! 
Is it possible to open an bank acount without being regesterd? And without an adress?
Waiting around for a card wich is my only security, that might not even get to me, is getting me down! Any advise on how not to be stupid? Or how to open an bank acount in Spain without an adres?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Melienks said:


> Thanx for all your help guys! I am in a bit of a catch 22 situation!
> Sitting in a hostel waiting for a card thats being send from SA. Some times poeple do stupid things without thinking. Thats a lesson I had to learn quick and the hard way!
> Im panicking!
> Is it possible to open an bank acount without being regesterd? And without an adress?
> Waiting around for a card wich is my only security, that might not even get to me, is getting me down! Any advise on how not to be stupid? Or how to open an bank acount in Spain without an adres?


If you have an address in another country and a bank account there, you can open a non residents account??

Jo xxx


----------



## Melienks (Mar 3, 2010)

Your doing pretty good now, I think!??? Making friends I mean...:clap2:


----------



## Melienks (Mar 3, 2010)

jojo said:


> If you have an address in another country and a bank account there, you can open a non residents account??
> 
> Jo xxx


Hey, 
Is that possibal at any bank? Do you know any english banks in malaga, or a bank where english are understood?
Thanx you have been really helpfull to me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Melienks said:


> Hey,
> Is that possibal at any bank? Do you know any english banks in malaga, or a bank where english are understood?
> Thanx you have been really helpfull to me!



Most banks have english speaking staff. I'm with Sol bank and they claim that their staff speak English and so far they do., However it doesnt bode well for gaining employment or going for job interviews - so you must get learning! LOL

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've opened bank accounts in several countries in Europe and North America without being 'registered' but I've always had to show proof of address -not residence, note, just address -in every country.
Good Luck..


----------



## Melienks (Mar 3, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I've opened bank accounts in several countries in Europe and North America without being 'registered' but I've always had to show proof of address -not residence, note, just address -in every country.
> Good Luck..


So this proof of an adres, does it have to be recent? I'f got lots of letters etc with a proof of adres in amsterdam. Does it matter what the date is on the document?
This must be my lucky day, coming across helpfull information givin to me by strangers, not even relatives! It just shows how we cant choose our famillys but we can choose our friends and inflences!
Tanks alot for your time!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Melienks said:


> So this proof of an adres, does it have to be recent? I'f got lots of letters etc with a proof of adres in amsterdam. Does it matter what the date is on the document?
> This must be my lucky day, coming across helpfull information givin to me by strangers, not even relatives! It just shows how we cant choose our famillys but we can choose our friends and inflences!
> Tanks alot for your time!


If memory serves, they will send you your information to the address you give them, so its best its an address that you live at - or at least know the current inhabitants. I think they like to see utility bills and the like - official evidence that you live there

Jo xxx


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Advice on "how not to be stupid"?? Yes, think before you act!


----------



## Melienks (Mar 3, 2010)

Maddalena said:


> Advice on "how not to be stupid"?? Yes, think before you act!


Think before you act! Good one! Its like an echo going through my mind! My problem is no thinking at all! But knowing the spark of my problems, is the begining of solving them??
Thanx ur advise has touched me through and through! Better start thinking!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Melienks said:


> So this proof of an adres, does it have to be recent? I'f got lots of letters etc with a proof of adres in amsterdam. Does it matter what the date is on the document?
> This must be my lucky day, coming across helpfull information givin to me by strangers, not even relatives! It just shows how we cant choose our famillys but we can choose our friends and inflences!
> Tanks alot for your time!


I don't think a letter addressed to you in Amsterdam will do. I had to show that I either owned the property or was renting it whenever I opened a bank account. 
I don't even know if a utility bill will do.
The economic climate here is not good. As Jo and others have pointed out, unemployment is around 20% and rising. If you don't speak Spanish, your chances of getting a job are very low. 
All in all, not a good time for moving to Spain, I'm afraid, unless you are retired, have loads of money or preferably both.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't think a letter addressed to you in Amsterdam will do. I had to show that I either owned the property or was renting it whenever I opened a bank account.
> I don't even know if a utility bill will do.
> The economic climate here is not good. As Jo and others have pointed out, unemployment is around 20% and rising. If you don't speak Spanish, your chances of getting a job are very low.
> All in all, not a good time for moving to Spain, I'm afraid, unless you are retired, have loads of money or preferably both.


 Too late - she's already here, so now she needs some solutions! 

Melienks - what did your husband do in Nottingham before - what plans did you have for your life here? I hope you have at least a little nest egg put by to tide you over for a while????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

May I say that the people on this forum are not able to help you with clearing any funds for you - there have been scams like this operating on the web and we're all very aware of how they work. We can offer help and advice but thats all! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Too late - she's already here, so now she needs some solutions!
> 
> Melienks - what did your husband do in Nottingham before - what plans did you have for your life here? I hope you have at least a little nest egg put by to tide you over for a while????



Err.... the 'lady' is trawling this thread, sending pms to people asking if she can pay money into their bank accounts pending the opening of her account.
The last time that happened to me, the e-mail came from Nigeria!!!!


----------



## Melienks (Mar 3, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> Too late - she's already here, so now she needs some solutions!
> 
> Melienks - what did your husband do in Nottingham before - what plans did you have for your life here? I hope you have at least a little nest egg put by to tide you over for a while????


We were living in holland befor we came here. My husband was only born in England and travelled. We have an egg and I realized only now (that im having trouble with money) that this is our only chance...Thats why I need to be able to acces it. Im having a difficult time, but I'm sure I'll be OK. 
I love ur way of looking at stressed!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Melienks said:


> We were living in holland befor we came here. My husband was only born in England and travelled. We have an egg and I realized only now (that im having trouble with money) that this is our only chance...Thats why I need to be able to acces it. Im having a difficult time, but I'm sure I'll be OK.
> I love ur way of looking at stressed!


You will have to go to a bank and sort your problem out. Simple! No one here is going to "help" you. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Melienks (Mar 3, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Err.... the 'lady' is trawling this thread, sending pms to people asking if she can pay money into their bank accounts pending the opening of her account.
> The last time that happened to me, the e-mail came from Nigeria!!!!


Yeah, you could expect something like this from a dodgy south african! I guess.
I dont whant your money or bank acounts! I just want help. Not help by giving me ur most precious details! Anyway, you have helped me with lots of info!!!!
Not bank acount numbers! :confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've taken advise from the Admin team and I'm closing this thread as it seems to be heading in an unproductive direction

Jo xxx


----------

